# Is the passenger side rear view mirror heated?



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

It should be yes.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

My 2012 isn't, but that's because I only added a heated mirror to the driver's side of my 1LT.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't recall mine being heated, but I could be wrong. Do you have any option packages that might include this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> I don't recall mine being heated, but I could be wrong. Do you have any option packages that might include this?


2013+ 1LT and up and 2012+ 2LT and up trims had them.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I think heated side view mirrors ( driver & passengers) were standard on my 15 diesel. They operate with the rear window defroster.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> 2013+ 1LT and up and 2012+ 2LT and up trims had them.


Ugh. I bought the wrong year.

I would love to have those.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Ugh. I bought the wrong year.
> 
> I would love to have those.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's how I felt about mine the year after. BUT they had like 3 more recalls for stupid reasons like exploding axles.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine has heated mirrors & both side clears & those are handy in the winter time for sure. The 2011 2LT package has them, unclear if the 1LT has that option included.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Both mirrors are heated and curved on my 2012 CDX diesel Cruze. Not a fan of the driver's mirror being curved, but after 4 years I have gotten used to it.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

It's a 2014 diesel. The only option I added was the sunroof and radio.



diesel said:


> I don't recall mine being heated, but I could be wrong. Do you have any option packages that might include this?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

It shouldn't be any harder to add heated mirrors to a diesel than it would be to a Gen 1 gasser. With just a little investigative work into part numbers, the procedure should be the same.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-gen1-appearance-body-tutorials/12992-how-add-heated-mirrors.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chevrolet said:


> The available Driver Convenience Package includes driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors; auto-dimming inside rearview mirror; rear vision camera and outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors


We have the Convenience Package, as far as I know, both mirrors are heated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup, all diesels (2LT trim level) should have em.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I thought so. I'll pay more attention to the passenger side next time there is an opportunity.

In your quote, it mentions auto dimming rear view mirror. I don't believe we have this.




MP81 said:


> We have the Convenience Package, as far as I know, both mirrors are heated.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> I thought so. I'll pay more attention to the passenger side next time there is an opportunity.
> 
> In your quote, it mentions auto dimming rear view mirror. I don't believe we have this.


We have one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd say that if your driver's mirror is heated, the passenger one should be as well. I don't think there's any options for driver-side only.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> I thought so. I'll pay more attention to the passenger side next time there is an opportunity.
> 
> In your quote, it mentions auto dimming rear view mirror. I don't believe we have this.





MP81 said:


> We have one.


Does an auto dimming rearview mirror have the flip switch on the bottom of the mirror to manually dim? If not, then my diesel doesn't have an auto dimming rearview mirror. I googled to see what one would look like but couldn't see any flip switch on the pictured mirrors. Also, the pictured mirrors appear to have a photo sensor on the side facing the windshield glass.

Maybe mine slipped through manufacturing without this being installed... Possible?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Auto-dimming doesn't have a flip switch since it does it on its own. The light sensor is at the top of the mirror, facing rearward.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Auto-dimming doesn't have a flip switch since it does it on its own. The light sensor is at the top of the mirror, facing rearward.


This. The auto dimming is based on headlights shining in from the rear. It's not based on if it's day or night. That's what makes it so nice. It's in day mode unless someone is behind you. So you have a better chance of seeing that car that doesn't have it's lights on.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I figured it out, kind of. The auto dimming rearview mirror is part of the 2LT/2.0TD Driver Convenience Package which I didn't buy. It also includes the rear backup camera - which my car has. I do believe that the side rearviews are heated on my car. I also was charged for a block heater that I later took to understand was installed on all diesels. Same for the backup camera. Perhaps GM decided to install the backup camera, block heater and heated side rearviews on all cars? That would devalue the convenience package. Do we all have the backup camera, block heater and heated side rearviews?


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I have back up camera & heated side mirrors. No block heater and didn't but any special package.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> This. The auto dimming is based on headlights shining in from the rear. It's not based on if it's day or night. That's what makes it so nice. It's in day mode unless someone is behind you. So you have a better chance of seeing that car that doesn't have it's lights on.


I have to agree those are very nice & handy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dougc905 said:


> I figured it out, kind of. The auto dimming rearview mirror is part of the 2LT/2.0TD Driver Convenience Package which I didn't buy. It also includes the rear backup camera - which my car has. I do believe that the side rearviews are heated on my car. I also was charged for a block heater that I later took to understand was installed on all diesels. Same for the backup camera. Perhaps GM decided to install the backup camera, block heater and heated side rearviews on all cars? That would devalue the convenience package. Do we all have the backup camera, block heater and heated side rearviews?


All 2LT packages (2013+) automatically have heated mirrors and MyLink (with backup camera).


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> All 2LT packages (2013+) automatically have heated mirrors and MyLink (with backup camera).


So the convenience package is really just buying illuminated vanity mirrors and an auto dimming rearview mirror.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

2LT/Diesel Driver Convenience Package: Auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, rear vision camera and outside heated power-adjustable mirrors


----------

